# Pregnancy and Infant Loss remembrance day - wave of light photos



## Mellybelle

Hi everyone, 

I've created a thread in miscarriage support for everyone to post their Wave of Light photos. Just thought it would be nice to have them all in the one place. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...nce-day-2013-post-your-wave-light-photos.html


----------

